# meet my girls



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

these are the newest additions, Kudjo, Clarice and E.T - don't worry they are not in a tiny cage that is just the little one left in the big room they roam free in!










close up of Kudjo doing "jazz feet" and "spirit fingers"










E.T in my friends hair! 










leeloo (dark) and ellie when they were a little younger (about 3 months) now they are six months! i love my girls!

haven't got one of mario on this computer will go and upload one!

edited* more picices!










Mario on the prowl










sleepy time for mario










Ellie "it wasn't me mummy, it was like that when i got here..."










leeloo just being leooloo - cute as a button!










clarice exploring the scary trousers!










"mummy...you have funny ears"


----------



## staarlight (Jun 11, 2007)

Aww, they're adorable!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aaww they are all too cute!!! oh I forgot *goes and grabs my boys* ok I'm good. *


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're adorable!


----------



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

Clarice has a BEAUTIFUL color!!!!  all of them are just gorgeous


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks guys! i *love* my babies but never been complimented on colour before, i am chuffed! I always think i have very "bog standard" ratties! 

they have their new borrowed cage from the pet shop man as they were getting too big for the last one. it's bigger than a jenny but a little shorter. 

gonna get them the double version!!!! rattie mansion!


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

awww they are the cutest!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

You have adorable ratties! :wink:


----------

